

Why Node.js sucks - claudiojulio
https://medium.com/meteor-js/why-node-js-sucks-2279d5b4d950

======
mattkrea
While this article had barely any substance to it I still feel compelled to
respond.

Node.js was never going to solve all of your problems. In the same way that
people shouldn't use Rails for everything you should think about what you are
building and the consider whether or not the language makes sense rather than
trying to shoehorn it.

If your workload is CPU bound and a lot of data processing.. I probably
wouldn't use Node as much as I love it. I'd use Go instead.

If I'm writing a quick API to expose some resources of course I'll write it in
Node.

Think about the proper use case before just diving in.

------
claudiojulio
I do not understand NodeJS. I'm just starting to learn Meteor and I do not
like. What do you think?

